# Power generator stopped working



## [email protected] (Sep 12, 2017)

My Briggs and Stratton, model 040234, 15KW home genetator worked fine when hurricane Irma cut the power. But when the electricity kept coming back on an off rapidly, the generator stopped working. It now goes clunk when I try to start it manually, as if the battery does not have enough power. So I connected my car battery, using jump start cables; but that made no difference. The propane tank is 32% full.

The service tech I use is understandably busy with bigger customers. And we anticipate being without power for at least a week. Is there anything else I can try?


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

It may be that your starter got too hot with repeated starts. It's really hard to say without hearing it. Is it possible to take a short video of what it's doing and post it so we could actually see and hear what it's doing?


----------



## exmar (Jun 29, 2015)

Agree with above, another possibility could also be the starter relay and not the starter. Don't try this if you're not comfortable working on engines! connect car via jumpers, turn key to "on or run," get a short piece of #12 or #14 gauge wire, strip both ends about a quarter inch. Touch both starter terminals, one goes to battery, the other to the starter, (these are large cables connected with nuts, ignore any other connections) if it starts, quickly remove the jumper. If it starts, open or "flip" the main breaker in your breaker box or load center to stop the "on and off" power from the utility until things calm down. Do not make a physical connection across the terminals using nuts, etc. you're just momentarily "jumping" across the internal contacts. If it starts, the starter relay contacts are gone, if it makes the same noise, it's the starter itself. Wouldn't normally go to this level in a online post, but feel bad for you folks down there. Again, don't do this if you're not comfortable working on engines!


Good luck,


----------



## thehandyman1957 (Feb 11, 2017)

Thought I would add a picture for exmar's explanation. 
I'm going to assume that the relay for the starter is not on the starter.

The two contacts he is referring are the two larger one's (M & B). 

There is probably only one smaller line going to it from the start switch. 

Crossing these two large lugs temporarily will cause the starter to either 

try to start the motor or you will get that same noise. 

I would probably use something bigger than 12 gauge wire though. Perhaps 10 gauge solid core.

Again, just a short time or the wire will get hot.

You might even want to use a pair of pliers to hold the wire with and curve the wire. 

Either that, or use an old screw driver you don't care too much about. 

The second picture is probably closer to what your going to be looking for.


----------



## RonJ (Aug 5, 2015)

Exmar & Handyman1957: Thanks for that procedure. Ron


----------



## Sherly Wang (Sep 20, 2017)

Did you corretly start the generator?
I made mistakes before when starting my portable geenrator and it did not work at that time. However, I google some infomration online and found the correct steps to use it.
Here is the information I copy from the page I saved before. 
1. Check whether the water tank is full of water. In winter, check whether the antifreeze is full
2. Check the oil level, fuel level, and radiator water level. If the level is lower than the specified value, it should be added to the normal position.
3. Check whether all the switch position is correct to meet the start requirements.
4. Check whether the diesel genset “Emergency Stop”button on the dashboard is correct.
5. Check whether the outlet switch of the unit is off-position.
6. Check whether the genset preheating is normal. When the indoor temperature is lower than 20 degree Celsius, the electric heater should be opened to preheat the diesel generator set.
7. Make sure there is no oil leakage or water leakage phenomenon. No debris in the genset and exhaust port.
8. Check whether the battery and voltage is normal.
9. Check whether alternator and diesel engine circuit is normal and firm.
10. Check whether the genset controller indicator light is normal.


If you want, I can send you the webiste which provide many tips for us to maintian and fix our gensets.


----------

